# Need a value on these



## rideahiggins (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been searching the web trying to find out what these are worth and I've come acrossed some photos or a blog but not alot about value. Can someone help me with some useful insight as to what they are worth. I'm interested in selling them but not until I find out more about what they are worth.The first one is a model 134 Miami Racycle with a ND fixie hub and adjustable handle bars. The second one is a Wasp made by American Cycle MFG with a fixie hub.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 29, 2011)

*Two more*

The middle two pictures are a Swan made for the Syndicate Trading Company with a fixie hub. the first and last pictures is a red one with no headbadge the mounting holes are across from each other on the sides, it has a Fuber chainring and a fixie hub.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2011)

Just like anything old... the're not really worth anything unless you love them, and if you love them, they might bring 250-800. depending on the economy at the time.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 29, 2011)

might be interested in the swan. prices are tough to put on because the prices are soft. killer bikes were selling at under valued prices at the seattle swap. nobody was spending alot except for the few bargan hunters.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 29, 2011)

I want the Racycle!! Pm a price?


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 30, 2011)

Here it is

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220762022126&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 31, 2011)

Hellooooo is thing on?      

Ok, the Racycle is gone to feebay

Anybody else interested in any of the other 3 for $1100.00 each shipped.    Offers??


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 1, 2011)

Still have the 3. How about $900 each your choice. Pick it up at MLC or AA swap meets. Still waiting on offers.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 4, 2011)

*Swan*

The Swan sold on feebay for $400.00 and went to Germany. 518 views, 66 watchers, 1 bid. Somebody missed out.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, someone missed out...you and most of us that sell classic bicycles right now which is why I mostly buy and things I would like to sell I am holding unless necessary.
Chris


----------

